# Tenmille ground throw



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Did they stop making them? I could not fined them on there web site. 
Would like to fine out if I can order the little plastic piece that goes on the 
handle. Paul B was kind enough to send me a couple, but after looking at
the rest they all need to be replaced.

Don


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never dealt with them and I do find their web site a little puzzling. Moreover I was not able to find prices.

However, this link maybe is what you are after:

http://www.tenmille.com/Gauge1PointAccessories.html


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Did you try an internet search with "Tenmille ground throw"? Google shows results for a number of sellers.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,

Thanks that what I was looking for. I did a google search for them but did not get that site.

Don


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don;

Don't know whether this would help, but I have some ground throws made by Llagas Creek that seem fairly robust. Don't have a layout at present, so they have not been tested in the elements.










Bachmann have just released a ground throw with lots of length adapters. I saw one at ECLSTS, and it also looked pretty robust. The catalog price is $17.00 per unit, but the street price could be well below that.

Just thought it could provide alternatives.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

Sent Tenmille a e-mail, we see what they say. Was thinking of getting a 3/8" plastic rod and making my own. I tried a oak dowel but it split when I drilled a hole.

Don


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Several vendors sell Llagas Creek TGT (Tenmille Ground Throws.) Hopes this helps your search.


SwitchCrafters
http://www.switchcrafters.com/ez-catalog/X381875/16









Llagas Creek Railways.
http://www.llagastrack.com/index.html









Garden Railroad Supply Co.
Tenmille Ground Throw Switch Machine









RLD Hobbies
TENMILLE GROUND THROW
http://rldhobbies.com/lagaluminum6righthandswitch1203ngties-2-3.aspx









Warrior Run Locomotive Works
TGT	Tenmille ground throw. Very strong plastic & brass.
http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/llagas.php


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I would just get some solid plastic rod and make my own. My idea would be to use a drill press and drill the holes in the rod before cutting them. It would be pretty easy to do. I just looked in the Plastruct catalog. They have solid rod in styrene (probably not a good choice), and acrylic. They also have it in square.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

We have a couple of plastic supply houses around Omaha, I'll check them out Tuesday.
Don't really need the whole ground throw.

Don


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Past MLS Threads on Ground Throws;

09-01-2011 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/20046-softly-sprung-ground-throws-dc-m.html

05-08-2013 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/26353-my-ground-throws-my-switches.html

05-26-2010 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/14112-any-users-modellbau-werkstat-heyn-switch-ground-throws.html

03-06-2009
http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/7436-phantom-ground-throw-can-you-identify.html


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Found a scrap of plastic from my ladder roadbed. Cut some 3/16 x 3/16 square blocks, drilled a hole, painted them black. Will give them a try when the paint drys.
Thank for the help.

Don


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess Tenmille don't respond to E-mail. Been about a week haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Whenever I have sent in an order by email, I have received a reply right away from Terry.
What happened to the bits that you made?
Did they not work?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't work out. The plastic split when I push them on to the ground throw.

Don


----------

